# What is Hardware Cursor in Wİtcher 3 ?



## SuperMario (May 20, 2015)

Can someone explain me ?


----------



## patrico (May 20, 2015)

from what i can make out it,, turning hardware cursor on disables mouse acceleration



edit: found this 

*Sluggish or erratic mouse controls?* In the graphics options, enable Hardware Cursor. This will use RawInput from your mouse, and will hopefully correct any issues you’re having with the mouse cursor.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2015)

VSync and various other video options cause input lag. HW Cursor merely implies raw input from the sensor, so the game doesn't do any "smart" stuff like smoothing or line snapping. HW cursor is advised in most situations.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 20, 2015)

True raw mouse input is only achieved with a registry edit, because even with acceleration off in games AND the mouse properties, Windows still adds a bit of acceleration.

It can actually make mouse movement feel a bit twitchy when you do it though, so I advise having a DPI adjustable mouse if you do.


----------



## OneMoar (May 20, 2015)

what he said its simply rawINPUT support
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms645543(v=vs.85).aspx


----------

